# screen said tracking disabled



## Dinozero (Jul 15, 2018)

I’m not sure which section of the forum to put this under. It’s probably no big deal I’m just trying to understand my car better. 

Only had it a few days. But I was driving to work today and I was attempting to press the Tesla T. 

When I touched near that section of the screen a little bubble popped up and said tracking disabled. It either said it or location disable I can’t remember which now. Everything seems fine and I can’t get it to do it again not sure what happened.

Ideas?


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

When you drive the map tracks with the cars location. If you touch the map at any point the tracking stops and the map stays still on the location you tapped. The tracking disabled message is just referring to the fact that the map will not follow the car anymore. To reenable tracking just tap the compass icon on the left side of the map.


----------



## Dinozero (Jul 15, 2018)

Th


ER1C8 said:


> When you drive the map tracks with the cars location. If you touch the map at any point the tracking stops and the map stays still on the location you tapped. The tracking disabled message is just referring to the fact that the map will not follow the car anymore. To reenable tracking just tap the compass icon on the left side of the map.


Thank you!


----------

